# Neutrogena Advance Solutions



## sassy*girl (Jul 22, 2005)

I use (or... used to) the Microdermabrasion one. I followed the regimen for a while then I got lazy... lol. It does smooth out your skin though after regular use. Just make sure you don't get it anywhere near your eye, though. I've been trying to look for the Acne Mark Fading Peel, but I can't find it here. I think it's only available in the US.

Not sure about the skincare regimen with the face wash and the lotion. I haven't tried those either.


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 29, 2005)

just sitting here with the acne mark fading peel on - anybody have anything good or bad to say about it?


----------



## Alexa (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_





just sitting here with the acne mark fading peel on - anybody have anything good or bad to say about it?_

 
i love that! you can see the differences after about two uses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only thing i dont like is the smell =\


----------

